# My goals for this week



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

And next week, cuz it's friday.

1.) go walking everyday. 

2.) knit or do crafts a little bit everyday (I'm trying to get enough stuff so I can enter a craft show).


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck on your goals; I had that walking goal before.. I didn't even last a day :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dreamy,

That sounds like a good plan. Make sure to set the time aside to do it. Exercise does help lift the mood. Also the crafts part takes your mind off of worrying and makes you concentrate on what you are doing.

I have never knit but have seen others do it. Aside from the fact that not many women seem to know how to do it these days, it takes a lot of concentration and patience to be able to do it right.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

:thanks Thanks Millenniumman and darkangel  I have been walking a lot lately and I have found that the more I do it, the more I want to do it again. The knitting has not been going as well, but I have started an art project and am almost finished with it. :banana I gotta go take a shower now. Take care you guys, and thanks again for the support.


----------

